# first bullit pen first photo upload



## jack barnes (Aug 16, 2007)

first bullit pen and first upload

jack


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 16, 2007)

What upload? []
Sorry, no pix.


----------



## jack barnes (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry I  don't know what went wrong message said it uploaded. I'm not good with computers

Jack


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 16, 2007)

Jack,
Computers can take a little bit to learn.
My suggestion:
1. Request an Album from the mods if you haven't already done that.
2. Upload your pics into your album. Make sure the filename stored on your
computer of the photo doesn't contain spaces -- those make it a pain to deal with.
3. View the photo in your album after you upload it.
When you're looking at the photo, right click once on the pic with your mouse.
A context menu pops up -- at the bottom is a menu choice called Properties.
Select properties. A new form pops up with the file name.
Select it with your mouse, and type Control-C to copy the filename.
4. Paste that file name, using Control-V, into the post you're making -- then, surround its name with [ img ]  [ /img ] omitting the spaces I used so you could see what to type.
5. Preview the post to make sure you see the picture. If you don't, we don't.
6. Enjoy  []


----------



## gketell (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking at the link... try uploading it again after removing all the spaces from the file name.  In general, spaces are a bad thing.  Many web servers can change them and some browsers can handle them but not all of either do.  Change: "this is a picture.jpg" to "ThisIsAPicture.jpg" or some such and you will have much better luck.

GK


----------

